# creates unknown file



## bobo (Aug 29, 2004)

im not sure if this is a bug or not so i decided to post it here instead of reporting it as a bug.
for some reason ATItool put a file named "atitool detection log".


"Setting Kernel32 Hooks...Setting Kernel32 Hooks...Setting Kernel32 Hooks...Setting Kernel32 Hooks...Setting Kernel32 Hooks...Setting Kernel32 Hooks...Setting Kernel32 Hooks...Setting Kernel32 Hooks...Setting Kernel32 Hooks...Setting Kernel32 Hooks...Setting Kernel32 Hooks...Setting Kernel32 Hooks...Setting Kernel32 Hooks...Setting Kernel32 Hooks...Hooking d3d8->present()
Setting Kernel32 Hooks...Hook removed.Setting Kernel32 Hooks...Setting Kernel32 Hooks...Setting Kernel32 Hooks...Setting Kernel32 Hooks...Setting Kernel32 Hooks...Setting Kernel32 Hooks..."

i attached it... for some reason...


----------



## y2kboy23 (Aug 29, 2004)

I am also getting this file.  I'm running the latest build of ATITool.  If might be a new feature to help with debugging.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 29, 2004)

its debugging help .. i'll disable it in next build


----------



## y2kboy23 (Aug 29, 2004)

Instead if disabling it, maybe you could just move it to the ATITool directory?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 29, 2004)

its of no use to the day to day user if 3d detection is working right


----------

